# Pelican Lake



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I went out to Pelican Lake this weekend (This is the lake I grew up fishing on) and caught 2 walleyes, and man were they small!
I had been hearing rumors about the lake turning on but it didn't seem that way to me! Seems like it's more of a tourist lake now more than anything! Had to be 300 boats out there on Sunday!

Anyone know of any hot spots out there? I fished Barry's Poit, the rock piles in front of the Cast away club and even the drop offs in Little Pelican?

Mav....


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

mav,
it sounds to me like its turning into a wednesday-thursday lake if you know what i mean. just like detroit lakes. its real tough during the weekend but pretty good during the week.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Sunday was Stupid!!! Waste of time for me!
We ended up going wakeboarding instead of fishing!
You are correct on the wed.-thurs. lake! :beer:


----------

